# Craig and Terry



## Gologit (Jan 27, 2015)

Anybody hear anything about them getting together again?


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jan 28, 2015)

I believe they do small benefit type stuff now and then. They did a fundraiser type event for the Maplton schools a while back. Their stuff is getting hard to find these days. If they ever do another concert I would be there, the last big one was a great time, filled the event center in town, even a crowd outside listening best they could.



Owl


----------



## Red Elm (Feb 3, 2015)

I talked to Craig by phone maybe 3 months ago. He said he is kinda kicking around some new stuff and MAYBE looking at doing something in 2015. Yes they still do small stuff like parties and tributes at funerals etc.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 3, 2015)

Spotted Owl said:


> I believe they do small benefit type stuff now and then. They did a fundraiser type event for the Maplton schools a while back. Their stuff is getting hard to find these days. If they ever do another concert I would be there, the last big one was a great time, filled the event center in town, even a crowd outside listening best they could.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl



Good deal. I still have one cd of the two you sent me. I loaned the other one out and the guy's pickup burned to the ground with the cd inside. He saved his saws, though.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Feb 3, 2015)

An honorable death for such music. That's how I lost my tapes and the first cd set I had of theirs. When the crummy starts up in flames, music takes a quick back seat. Funny how that works.

I really look forward to seeing them live again. I hope what ever they have kicking around pans out.



Owl


----------



## Gologit (Feb 3, 2015)

Spotted Owl said:


> An honorable death for such music. That's how I lost my tapes and the first cd set I had of theirs. When the crummy starts up in flames, music takes a quick back seat. Funny how that works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, gotta disagree. I told him that they make those damn saws every day but Craig and Terry CDs were getting damned hard to find.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 9, 2015)

My favourite logging tune. Craig and Terry have the lyrics down pat. I have the cd, but can't find any of their stuff on eBay. I want vinyl.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 10, 2015)

From, "The Men of the North We Are."


----------



## Aliraza183 (Mar 12, 2015)

I'am milling pallet cant's, my first time in the softwood market,, need some input please???


----------



## Gologit (Mar 14, 2015)

Paccity and Spotted Owl will appreciate this...


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 15, 2015)

Some familiar names in that song. I need to talk to the boy about making a tape of some of these, if it's even possible.



Owl


----------



## AK Steve (Mar 21, 2015)

Holy cow. I haven't heard this in 20 years!!


----------



## BeatCJ (Mar 21, 2015)

I bought a CD from Finley Hays himself. Wish I knew where it had gone.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 21, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> I bought a CD from Finley Hays himself. Wish I knew where it had gone.



Was he as much of a character in person as he was in his books?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 22, 2015)

That's a top drawer cd. I so like all their tunes. Thanks for starting the thread Bob.


----------



## BeatCJ (Mar 22, 2015)

I thought he was more interesting in person. I didn't really know him, just met him a couple of times.


----------



## wup-Wo-Ho-wup (May 17, 2015)

Red Elm said:


> I talked to Craig by phone maybe 3 months ago. He said he is kinda kicking around some new stuff and MAYBE looking at doing something in 2015. Yes they still do small stuff like parties and tributes at funerals etc.


 Craig and Terry made a tape of different logging songs in 1988. Any idea where a copy can be found?


----------



## Spotted Owl (May 19, 2015)

If you want to hear that tape again, you better hope it's play on the loud speaker as you pass through the pearly gates.

I've heard there is some digital stuff you can by some place but I'm not into digital anything enough to try and find it.



Owl


----------



## wup-Wo-Ho-wup (May 19, 2015)

Spotted Owl said:


> If you want to hear that tape again, you better hope it's play on the loud speaker as you pass through the pearly gates.
> 
> I've heard there is some digital stuff you can by some place but I'm not into digital anything enough to try and find it.
> 
> ...


Hearing it at the pearly gates is too much for me to hope for. Maybe some other gates - or the internet, which is pretty much the same thing.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Cody Seaman (Jun 23, 2015)

Actually I have the Snagfallers Ball and Endangered Species tapes. I found them brand new still in the plastic on Amazon a couple years back. I was really excited because I hadn't heard them since I was a little kid and wore out the tapes.


----------



## svk (Jun 23, 2015)

That's some good music.

Our neighbors to the east (Michigan and Wisconsin) have local performers like Da Yoopers and Bananas at Large which remind me of this type of music.


----------



## wup-Wo-Ho-wup (Jun 24, 2015)

Cody Seaman said:


> Actually I have the Snagfallers Ball and Endangered Species tapes. I found them brand new still in the plastic on Amazon a couple years back. I was really excited because I hadn't heard them since I was a little kid and wore out the tapes.


 So are they available somewhere/somehow? Or do you have or remember the paper-work , i.e. the source behind Amazon, from when you bought the tapes? I'm trying to explore all possibilities. Thanks you for the response.


----------



## Cody Seaman (Jun 24, 2015)

So I called home yesterday to ask my dad where those tapes were, and he said they were in storage somewhere. Now that worried me because I have lost a lot of things that were "in storage". So because I was worried I went to Amazon and bought the last copies that were on Amazon. And now I kinda feel like a tool because it sounds like they are nearly the last ones in existence. But I am going to digitize them when I get them, so when I am done doing that I could send them to who ever want them or send them the mp3s if they want


----------



## wup-Wo-Ho-wup (Jun 25, 2015)

Cody Seaman said:


> So I called home yesterday to ask my dad where those tapes were, and he said they were in storage somewhere. Now that worried me because I have lost a lot of things that were "in storage". So because I was worried I went to Amazon and bought the last copies that were on Amazon. And now I kinda feel like a tool because it sounds like they are nearly the last ones in existence. But I am going to digitize them when I get them, so when I am done doing that I could send them to who ever want them or send them the mp3s if they want


 Sounds like great good fortune. Please let me know when the digitation is done. And thank you very much for pursuing this.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 25, 2015)

Found this on google.
http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...7crAAAAIBAJ&sjid=2uYFAAAAIBAJ&pg=4627,1067544


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 25, 2015)

Here is the lyrics to their tunes.
Changing Roads is my fave.
http://www.wymacpublishing.com/craig_and_terry_lyrics.html


----------



## wup-Wo-Ho-wup (Jun 27, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Found this on google.
> http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...7crAAAAIBAJ&sjid=2uYFAAAAIBAJ&pg=4627,1067544


 Thanks for this lead. I looked for Doug Daniels Productions, which produced the tapes. Apparently Daniels gave up the music business and moved to Port Townsend. He was starting to get back into it by way of modern technology, but, sadly, his obituary appeared in the Eugene Register-Guard on 9/28/2012.
And thanks for the lyrics site too. Maybe something will turn up yet.
A Snag Fallers Ball is an interesting idea; might not have been many dancing. My dad had that job for some time. I think it was 1954. Rough work.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 27, 2015)

Another good LP is the Tame Apes. Based on poems from Rhymes of a Lumberjack by Robert Swanson.


----------



## Jesson (Aug 7, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Anybody hear anything about them getting together again?



Im looking for the original cassette on CD or MP3, I cant seem to find it. Songs like: Hung up again, Slack, In memory. all from the original cassette. any ideas?


----------



## wup-Wo-Ho-wup (Aug 7, 2015)

Jesson said:


> Im looking for the original cassette on CD or MP3, I cant seem to find it. Songs like: Hung up again, Slack, In memory. all from the original cassette. any ideas?


 Are you looking for "The Snag Fallers Ball"? That's what I'd like to find. So would others. If you come across a lead, please share it with us.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 31, 2015)

Good news! Craig Jenkins has a FB page and he's planning on remastering and releasing both the Snag Fallers Ball and Endangered Species albums.



https://www.facebook.com/permalink....id=121978538162669&notif_t=feed_comment_reply


----------



## wup-Wo-Ho-wup (Nov 1, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Good news! Craig Jenkins has a FB page and he's planning on remastering and releasing both the Snag Fallers Ball and Endangered Species albums.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink....id=121978538162669&notif_t=feed_comment_reply


Thanks for sending this great news. Please keep us up to date as things get going.


----------



## Woos31 (Nov 1, 2015)

Great music there, reminds me of my great uncle Buzz Martin the singin logger


----------



## Ted Wheelock (Feb 7, 2016)

Craig and Terry Music here ctmusicoregon.com


----------



## Spotted Owl (Nov 8, 2016)

For your listening pleasure.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5Xq23jzp66Fh5zAKkDHGnQ



Owl


----------



## Gologit (Nov 8, 2016)

Yes indeed. Thank you Scott.


----------



## wup-Wo-Ho-wup (Jan 13, 2017)

You might want to have a loo-see here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ep_2FoHP5s

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Loggers+Home+Brew%2C+Where+There+Walks+a+Logger

http://vintagevinylrevival.com/33/buzz-martin_the-old-time-logger/

http://www.allmusic.com/album/the-old-time-logger-a-vanishing-breed-of-man-mw0001396761


----------



## wup-Wo-Ho-wup (Feb 9, 2017)

UPDATE: Check out these sites: https://www.discogs.com/Buzz-Martin-The-Old-Time-Logger-A-Vanishing-Breed-Of-Man/release/5421372 for Buzz Martin.
For Craig and Terry: http://www.ctmusicoregon.com/cds.html.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 22, 2017)

Craig and Terry have the best logging lyrics that I've ever heard before or since.


----------



## wup-Wo-Ho-wup (Feb 22, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> Craig and Terry have the best logging lyrics that I've ever heard before or since.


They're great. Glad that C&T albums are available again on CD.
Maybe someone will put out Buzz Martin's albums again on CD too.


----------

